# One more chance



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I have mooted this before, but after a serious injury while loading an Adventure nine weeks ago, it has taken a lot of time to heal the massive bruising ( I dropped it on my chest when nearly on the car). 
I'm going to try again, for a last chance to catch a Bluefin tuna or two.

The only thing to go is a one person safe loading/unloading system for such a heavy sucker. The design is complete....now to build it.

The mission: Travel far and wide in Moreton Bay hunting them. The winds look good but the rack is not built yet, so it's a weather check later in the week. Any AI/TI starters possibly interested? Happy to discuss gear and technique (a variety will be required).


----------



## paddlingfool (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you had a look at the available side loaders?I have an Oasis double which I load myself on a Triton, and I am 70.
Had the Hullivator, but it struggled with the weight of the oasis, got the rhino one and no more problems. A little fiddly with the winch etc, but saves the back.


----------

